# Puppy aggression?



## Angie (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey everybody, I'm new here and looking for a little help. I have a 10 week old, little male cockapoo named Grizzly. We rescued him at 5 weeks old, which I realize is very early. I understand that from about 5-8 weeks old is when they learn bite inhibition from their mother and litter mates, and unfortunately, Grizzly has missed out on this. Unlike our first cockapoo, he seems very aggressive. Always biting, growling, nipping at everyone, and never calm. He is getting better with me, however, with my husband and son he is just mean. He lunges at and bites hands, feet, faces, etc. 
I'm most concerned about the biting at this point, and wondering if anyone has any advice.
Feeling a little frustrated at this point.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Loud yelping and squeaking when he does it. Folding ur arms and turning away to make yourself boring too. U need to be the teacher. Persistence will pay off. Emma x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, he needs lots of doggy socialisation, better late than never. If you haven't already get him into training/puppy classes and if possible spend lots of times with friends that have dogs. He needs to learn this is not acceptable and other dogs will teach the lesson so much faster.
As Emma says above you have to be consistant and also time out is worth using too. Any playing and interaction ends when he bites....every time. It does work.
Lots of short training sessions will help keep his mind occupied and things to chew can also help.

The socialisation thing is so important for a puppy that has left mum too early and lots of it.
Good luck


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Think about time outs too. just to calm him down....
This may sound funny...why did you call him Grizzly?


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

if you could - take a couple of days off work and just play with puppy continually, he`ll soon learn biting gets him nowhere.

in the real world just play as much and as often as you can.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ok first off get your mind away from the idea of agression. it is far to early to be talking agression.

you are complealy right he hjustr hasnt leart yet that he shouldnt bite. what is it that you do differently to your hubby. 


if he is lunging pop a wee light lead on him and just let him drag it in the house. this means if he starts messing about you can take the lead rather than touching him, or getting close enough for him to nip. and remove him. 

dont push him away, this is a game to him, the more he gets pushed the more her will come back and the more exited and nippy he will get. 

get your hubby and some to make a big loude noise if his teeth make contact with heir skin. you want to startle the pup. so he will back off. 


but yes get to a training class, for some hands on help.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

for the loud noise too...since yelping doesn't always help. a tin full of rocks or pennies works great!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My puppy was quite mouthy ,yes they are learning bite inhabition so i wouldnt stop him biting you but as others have said a loud yelp will tell him thats too hard it hurts let him ressume play and if he bites again yelp even louder he will then think wow i really have to be gentle with these people.

It wont happen over night but once his baby teeth fall out and adult teeth come through he should of learnt great bite control.My puppy has a really soft mouth now so persevere you will reap the rewards.

As others have said lots of puppy play is needed and dont worry if the play fighting is sounding quite rough this is normal and your puppy will be having fun and learning how to interact with other dogs at the same time.

My main problem with the biting was biting of my clothes (everything had holes in it for the first 5 mths!) The ignoring and turning your back seemed to have the best effect and slowly he stopped it.

Good luck dx


----------



## Angie (Jan 27, 2012)

*Thanks everybody!*

I love all of the ideas you gave. He is now enrolled in puppy/training classes at a very reputable place. The yelping when he bites us is really working, and ignoring him is hard, but he seems to get the idea after a few minutes.

We named him Grizzly because he looks like a little bear. He's a beautiful buff and such a precious face.

Thanks again for all of your great advice!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

glad you are seeing results already. see not an agresive puppy, just your run of the mill puppy.

enjoy the puppy class.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All great advice already given ... just be consistent .. work on socialising him .. he was very very young coming to you which could be the reason for this behaviour ... you can do it and we will all help you as much as we can .. xxx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

he sounds just like my Dexter although we didn't get Dex till 8 weeks. He's a very strong biter 
I like the pennies in jar idea as my 'ouch' is not effective enough !


----------

